# New Indio Guitars from Monoprice



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I received an e-mail earlier today informing me that Monoprice now has a new line of electric guitars they're calling "Indio". These seem to be higher quality than the regular Monoprice guitars and as a result are slightly more expensive, but they do seem to have better hardware and they all have very nice quilted tops as well as a heavier duty gig-bag. You can check them out here: Search result for indio guitars - Monoprice.com


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Kenmac said:


> I received an e-mail earlier today informing me that Monoprice now has a new line of electric guitars they're calling "Indio". These seem to be higher quality than the regular Monoprice guitars and as a result are slightly more expensive, but they do seem to have better hardware and they all have very nice quilted tops as well as a heavier duty gig-bag. You can check them out here: Search result for indio guitars - Monoprice.com


I've never heard of monoprice, and always a skeptic., especially at those prices. Look at this tube amp, 15amp with a 1x12 celestion for $179?? How is that possible?
15-Watt, 1x12 Guitar Combo Tube Amplifier with Celestion Speaker & Spring Reverb - Monoprice.com


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Monoprice is pretty well known in the U.S. and I've talked about Monoprice in the past. I bought a Strat style and Les Paul style guitar from them in the past and while I wouldn't say they're great guitars, they at least measure up to a decent Squier and Epiphone. See my past posts about these guitars here: https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/for-anyone-looking-for-a-cheap-project-guitar.57468/ https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ncggd-lots-of-photos.68514/ https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ncsc-day-yesterday.69123/

Regarding the amp, it's built in the same factory as the Laney cub amp and it's actually been getting quite favourable reviews on various forums but the one flaw with it is the built in reverb. This video review mentions that.






You can read more about it here: MonoPrice 15 Watt Tube Amp


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

FWIW, I have read (unsubstantiated) that the old guitars were essentially Jay Tursers. Not sure about these new ones.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> FWIW, I have read (unsubstantiated) that the old guitars were essentially Jay Tursers. Not sure about these new ones.


I wouldn't doubt it and I also wonder who's making the new Indio line for them as well.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> a new line of electric guitars they're calling "Indio". These seem to be higher quality than the regular Monoprice guitars and as a result are slightly more expensive


 There's a big
A big hard price
Fleecing all the big people
In the big hard world


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> There's a big
> A big hard price
> Fleecing all the big people
> In the big hard world


You have to ask tho. Who's getting fleeced? Is it the workers at the beginning of the line so that we supposedly don't at the end of he line? 

Or vice versa for stuff made here? 

Fair profit for all involved is a fine line. And once advantage can be acquired, and commendable ethics is optional....

I guess it's : what option is chosen?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I think you missed the point.
It was only a joke.

No serious meaning was intended.


----------

